

The cyberweapon that could take down the internet - necolas
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20113-the-cyberweapon-that-could-take-down-the-internet.html

======
signa11
isn't this the same as AS-7007 incident :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_7007_incident> ? or am i missing something
fundamental ?

